# Dried fish



## howzit (Jul 13, 2010)

I love fish and recently discovered a dried Hawaiian dish - Aku, which is dried Bonita. I bought a couple of whole fish, filleted and cut them into strips, brined them and dried them in a dehydrator. It was very easy and they came out great. I noticed that the belly pieces are oily (like lox at room temperature) whereas the pieces from the back are dry like jerky. I like to find other oily fish, can anybody help? The fish market here (Las Vegas, NV) also has Norwegian mackrel; will that fish dry well? Can any fish be dehydrated? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 13, 2010)

You can do that to any fish. Try halibut, but do not make it too dry. or try some small sunfish, if you can get, brine and dry whole, whith sckin and scales, it is the best thing for a beer acompaniment.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2010)

mackerel is a fairly oily fish, but yes, it's good dried.. strongly flavoured, imo.

i love smoke dried trout, mullet, and whitefish.


----------

